# Bluebonnet Classic



## Aschenfire (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi hi! 

Hey, will anyone be taking any pigeons (for sale) to the BlueBonnet Classic in College Station, TX on Jan 10th? I am looking for at least one and maybe two new pairs of show birds. Breed is kind of open...I love them all  Please post here if you'll be attending, and if you'll have anything for sale there. Thanks!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Went last year they always have birds for sale there


----------



## Aschenfire (Nov 30, 2014)

I went two years ago when I was showing Serama bantams, never got to check out the pigeons. I am pretty excited about this weekend


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

awesome hope you find what you're looking for


----------

